# 60 Gal Sand Sifter & Cyp Tank Advice?



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi,

So as I said in a previous post, I have a 60 gal (4' x 1' x 2') that I would like to dedicate to a species of sand sifters. After browsing through Xenotilapia, Callochromis, Asprotilapia, ect...I believe I would like a group of Enantiopus elanogenys. I choose these because I've read that they are the most peaceful sand sifters compared to the Callochromis and some Xenotilapia. I also believe the males have some of the most spectacular colors!

I would plan on getting maybe 6-8 F1s (I know a breeder) and putting them in with some Cyprichromis "blue neon Mpimbwe". I've read that Enantiopus should not be kept with Jumbos, so I hope that the "blue neon Mpimbwe" are normal ones that grow to 3 inches.

- For decor, should I include some rocks and plants for refuge, or will the fish be happier with open sand?
- For substrate I will be using pool filter sand, is this suitable for sand sifters? How deep should the sand be?
- How can I increase their longevity?
- Most sand sifters are rated "4" in regards to difficulty. What can I do ensure my fish thrive (water quality, extra filtration, live/frozen foods, ect)?

I have really set my eyes on Enantiopus so, hopefully there are no issues that poses a great risk for the fish, I would really like to get them.


----------



## ajws9356 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have used pool filter sand before, no issues, just washed it first for good measure. If no shell dwellers no more than 1/2" depth. I have added more depth if I get a shell dweller that likes to bury shells, like ocelots. I have never known an African tank where adding a little rock was an issue, even if for decoration, fish can avoid them if they want. I would do a couple small piles, leaving plenty of open space. Plants would be less desirable in with sand shifters usually. You could get away with a little bit of plants or grass. 
Never kept Enantiopus before, only one of the others that was fairly easy except for interactions with different species that were more aggressive.


----------



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

How many could I keep? Are E. melanogenys "Kilesa" the same as E. sp. Kilesa?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm currently keeping enantiopus melanogenys utintas and cyps but they are in a 6ft 125g. The enants are peaceful until they start breeding and then the males can be very aggressive towards other males (although never actually causing any kind of injury) as they defend their pits. I'm pretty sure you can find xenos that are as peaceful if not more. I would say the more open sand you can provide your fish, the better. The males can claim a pretty large area. You can see the pit in the middle of my tank in the picture below. The diameter is about 1/3 of the length of my 6ft tank.



Rocks add character to a tank but are totally unnecessary for enants imo. With the limited floor space you will have, I would minimize rocks. I think the 18" width of a 75g would be better, but you'll probably be fine with the 60. The males will build pits that butt right against the neighboring male's pit, so you don't need rocks as dividers to establish areas. I like to have my sand a little deeper in this tank so the fish can dig deeper more impressive pits. They will quickly dig down to the bottom of the substate and expose the egg crate in my tank, so I just added even more sand so they can't do this so quickly. Pool filter sand is fine. I use play sand. I'm running 2 Rena XP3's and an XP1 on this tank and do weekly 50% water changes. I feed a mix of spirulina flakes and .5mm NLS pellets.

Good luck with your tank. Cyps and enants are a great mix for a tank.


----------



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Eric,

What light bulbs do you believe bring out the best color in the males? I have 2 T8 18" fixtures that currently have 6500K bulbs.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus lights on this tank and you can play with the tints to see what you like best, usually a blue or purple tint. But honestly the fish are colored up best with the tank lights off and just sunlight or room lights. The picture above was taken with the tank lights off and using my camera flash. Once I turn the tank lights on, regardless of what the setting on the lights are, they lose a lot of the color and are more silver, but they will keep the dark black on the fins and face when they are trying to attract a female. Maybe different lighting would help maintain the colors but I haven't tried anything other than what I've got.


----------



## ajws9356 (Feb 9, 2016)

I guess I should have clarified, I'm not familiar with larger nest builders. I had a few xeno sand sifters and weren't adults, so I totally agree if you go with large nest builders no rocks.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I too have a 90 gallon tank with kilesas (7) and cyprichromis (9). They are all juveniles. When I had cyps before I had them with Foai and that worked fine in a six foot tank. I have a couple of rock piles and a couple of tall fake plants. I am wondering what third Tanganyika species I could add for variety that is not too pesky.


----------



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

punman said:


> I am wondering what third Tanganyika species I could add for variety that is not too pesky.


If I had a bigger tank, I would've liked to have a group of Altolamprologus sp


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

The supplier from whom I purchased the kilesa and cyps said that Altolamprologus were too disrupting to the kilesa and cyps ' breeding habits.


----------



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

punman said:


> Altolamprologus were too disrupting to the kilesa and cyps ' breeding habits.


The only way I think they could be disruptive is by eating the eggs when the females drop them.

You could also try paracyprichromis, but they look similar in body shape to the cyprichromis


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes, eating the eggs when the females drop them. Maybe interfere with the kilesa breeding too. This tank is mainly for breeding so that is a big factor for me.


----------



## Fishing4Dayz (Jan 18, 2016)

If you don't mind diverging from the Lake, you could add colorful, peaceful species like rainbow fish. I think the only other option would be Paracyprichromis.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got 3 gold head comps in my tank and they are a non factor. Mind their own business. They are far from full grown as they grow so slowly, so things could change later down the road. I could see them picking off fry, but I don't really expect them to ever interfere with breeding.


----------

